# Amplificador con BA5417



## chechorueda (Nov 23, 2007)

Hola señores, de antemano gracias por su ayuda, lo siguiente, deseo hacer un amplificador con un BA5417, pues desarme una grabadora Sony que suena bonito, y pues ese era el integrado que tenia, bueno ya compre el integrado, pero ahora necesito hacer la fuente para poderlo poner a funcionar y he aqui el problema, de cuantos amperios tiene que ser el transformador?, por favor ayudenme se los agradesco mucho, 

Aqui esta el enlace al datasheet :

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/B/A/5/4/BA5417.shtml


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 23, 2007)

Hola, chechorueda.
He leido el datasheet del integrado. Según el dice que disipa unos 15 w en 12 vcc.
Si lo piensas alimentar con esta tensión deberías utilizar un transformador de 1.5 amperes.
Si bajas la tensión aumentará la corriente del transformador. En realidad debes utilizar un transformador de 15VA para asegurarte.

Espero te sirva el dato

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## tvportuguesa7 (Nov 23, 2007)

el BA5417 es una salida de 5W a 12v nominales (trabaja de 6v a 15v) por lo que el consumo es = I=W/V , en este caso es de I=5/12=0.42Amperios, puedes usar un transformadorr de 9v+9v por  1 Amp     

datos: I= intensidad(Amperios), W=watios; V=Voltaje (tension);


----------



## chechorueda (Nov 23, 2007)

huy muchas gracias, eso era lo q necesitaba, pero bueno otra preguntica, para un tda 2040 cuanta corriente necesitaria en el transformador? muchas gracias


----------



## dandany (Ene 19, 2009)

un transformador de 16+0+16 2 amperes.. saludos


----------



## dandany (Ene 25, 2009)

che una pregunta en el  modo btl(puente) del amplificador como es el tema de la entrada en el pcb aparece con el signo de corriente alterna que lo rodea un redondo mi pregunta es si dispongo de una fuente de audio estereo como se conectara al amplificador en modo btl uniendo las 2 entradas rear y left o de otro modo pero el esque ma es pco entendible.. en donde va la entrada saludos


----------



## lordsoft (Feb 24, 2009)

no si quieres conectar las dos entradas debes ponerlo en stereo y no en btl


----------



## klichs (Dic 9, 2009)

hola: me gustaria que me facilitaran el plano! que yo tambien desarme la grabadora. ^_^

gracias!


----------



## NISOTO (Abr 27, 2016)

Hola a todos,yo arme el ampli en carton parafinado este carton lo saque de un trafo que desarme para quitarle unos cuantos voltios,lo he armando en este cartón para ahorrar tiempo y dinero ya que es un amplificador pequeño,pero me a gustado como suena y ahora lo tengo para amplificar el audio del pc 
Aquí les envió las imágenes del ampli ya armado,este lo e hecho a partir del diagrama del data y lo arme en modo OTL

Aquí están las imagenes que del ampli ya funcionando al 100%


----------



## NISOTO (Abr 27, 2016)

Aquí hice un dibujo del PCB ya que cuando lo arme lo hice sin pcb lo hice colocando las piezas en donde me pareciera mejor y soldaba 
Por eso hoy que no tenia nada que hacer hice el PCB del amplia que arme


----------



## Adrian994 (May 30, 2016)

NISOTO dijo:


> Aquí hice un dibujo del PCB ya que cuando lo arme lo hice sin pcb lo hice colocando las piezas en donde me pareciera mejor y soldaba
> Por eso hoy que no tenia nada que hacer hice el PCB del amplia que arme



Hola, me estoy armando el amplificador, y quisiera saber a que pines del integrado van conectadas las resistencias 5 y 6? 
Desde ya muchas Gracuas


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 3, 2017)

Aquí dejo el datasheet para que tomen idea, pueden ponerle MUTE, si quieren:

http://www.kitsrus.com/pdf/ba5417.pdf

Resumen del IC:

El BA5417 es un circuito de potencia monolítico OTL doble con dos circuitos amplificadores de altavoz de salida elevada integrados. Se puede generar una alta capacidad de salida de 5W x 2 cuando VCC=12V y RL=3R y de 2,8W x 2 cuando VCC=9V y RL=3R. 

Este dispositivo no solo excede las características básicas, sino que también cuenta con un circuito de clip suave integrado, circuitos de desconexión térmica y suspensión.



Algo interesante que encontré en la Red, es que también estoy tratando de armar un circuito amplificador con una Radio grabadora Sony Xplod! color rojo, se dañaron algunos componentes pero la placa amplificadora esta en buenas condiciones.

Encontré que se puede adaptar un Circuito integrado TA8227P para el IC BA5417.

El autor portugúes especifica todo:
http://virtuatec-eletronica.blogspot.com/2013/08/adaptador-ta8227p-vs-ba5417.html


----------



## pandacba (Ago 4, 2017)

Un mejor reemplazo es utilizar LA4425


----------

